# mycyclinglog in signature



## busdennis (9 Feb 2013)

what am i doing wrong


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2013)

Fixed it for you


----------



## busdennis (9 Feb 2013)

thankyou very much/ what was i doing wrong?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2013)

busdennis said:


> thankyou very much/ what was i doing wrong?


 

You were just copying the code straight into your signature.
You should have copied and pasted into notepad first to clear the formatting, then paste into your sig.


----------



## busdennis (1 Jan 2014)

happynew year all
still as useless with computers has ever

how do i change my target milage fot this year?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2014)

busdennis said:


> happynew year all
> still as useless with computers has ever
> 
> how do i change my target milage fot this year?




go into your profile. Your signature and just change the mileage.
Remembering to change it on MCL too.


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

Not working for me either. If you can help @ianrauk most appreciated.


----------



## young Ed (1 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> Not working for me either. If you can help @ianrauk most appreciated.


pm'ed i can try to help
Cheers Ed


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> pm'ed i can try to help
> Cheers Ed



Cheers @young Ed looking to get back my ticker i am on cc group on My cycling log as well.


----------



## young Ed (1 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> Cheers @young Ed looking to get back my ticker i am on cc group on My cycling log as well.


read PM take it from there
Cheers Ed


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> read PM take it from there
> Cheers Ed



Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> Not working for me either. If you can help @ianrauk most appreciated.




You cant have a veloviewer and MCL sticker at the same time.
One or the other.


----------



## busdennis (2 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> go into your profile. Your signature and just change the mileage.
> Remembering to change it on MCL too.


morning
ive changed mcl to the new goal but cannot edit my signature in cyclechat??


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

busdennis said:


> morning
> ive changed mcl to the new goal but cannot edit my signature in cyclechat??



What is your new goal?


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> go into your profile. Your signature and just change the mileage.
> Remembering to change it on MCL too.



Can you remind me how I set target on MCL.

Ta


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jan 2014)

Stupid question,

whats the code you put in your signature to get it come up. I'm down as chris1harte2 on mycycling log and can't figure it out!


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

chris harte said:


> Stupid question,
> 
> whats the code you put in your signature to get it come up. I'm down as chris1harte2 on mycycling log and can't figure it out!



Have a look here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


----------



## busdennis (2 Jan 2014)

Shaun said:


> What is your new goal?


 4400
thanks


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

busdennis said:


> 4400
> thanks



Sorted (it may take a while for the change to be reflected in your signature ticker image).


----------

